# My Frogs Won't Eat



## GrandmaLisa (Jan 23, 2008)

It's been over 2 weeks and my frogs won't eat. They look and act fine; but, they've gone from gluttonous pigs to non eaters. Any ideas?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

well.

i have no idea what you are talking about.


for other members to get a better idea and to get more responses and accurate answers it is best to post in detail.

a few general questions to answer that will help are:
what kind of frog?
what kind of set-up are they in?
what kind of tankmates if any?
about how long have you had them?
what were you previously feeding that they wont eat now?
were they bought in captivity or caught wild?
as much as detail as you can possibly add will be as helpful as possible.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Sometimes they won't eat for a while...are they still fat and healthy looking? What kind of substrate do yo have in the tank for them (I forgot) and what have you been feeding them lately?


----------



## GrandmaLisa (Jan 23, 2008)

Sorry all. I am on here so much that I just assumed you would know what I'm talking about. I'll blame this on menopause. 

It's a 29H tank. I have 2 African Clawed Frogs that are approx. 10 months old. They are fed Rosie Reds and those green log type pellets. They typically ate 20 Rosie Reds w/i 7 days. They look healthy. There other tank members are 2 fat corey catfish & 1 large pleco.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

hmm. its usually ( atleast with african dwarf frogs ) that the fish eat the food before they have a chance to get it.. but since you've had them for 10 months and clawed are more aggressive i dont think thats the case..


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

The fact that you're still feeding them rosy reds worries me since they have the serrated spines...you really need to switch to guppies if you want to feed live foods. Keep an eye out, they can go up to 1 month without eating (seriously), any more than that might be cause for concern.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Also, if you're willing, you could set up a tank to breed feeder guppies yourself. It'll save you money in the long run, plus you'll know you're feeding your frogs healthy feeders and not diseased fish from the store. I'm setting up a simple 10g guppy breeding tank right now. It's just a cheap 10g tank, pea gravel ($4 a bag at Home Depot), glass canopy, heater, and sponge filter.


----------

